# Codesys V3 - Serielle Kommunikation



## Bookem (13 Januar 2014)

Hey,

ich bin verzweifelt dabei eine serielle Kommunikation zwischen einem Display und Codesys V3 herzustellen.
Dafür nutze ich die Serial Communication library und die Funktionsbausteine Open und Read.
Mein Problem ist dass ich nicht weiß wie ich diese FB`s aufrufen kann, da mittels Extends eine Vererbung vorliegt.

FUNCTION_BLOCK *Open* EXTENDS *CBM.ETrig*


Über die Instanzzuweisung wie ich sie kenne komm ich nicht weiter und in der Codesyshilfe oder im Netz finde ich dazu keine Angaben.

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## RobiHerb (13 Januar 2014)

*Programm zeigen*



Bookem schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin verzweifelt dabei eine serielle Kommunikation zwischen einem Display und Codesys V3 herzustellen.
> Dafür nutze ich die Serial Communication library und die Funktionsbausteine Open und Read.
> ...



Schick doch mal einen Ausschnitt aus dem Programm, das kann doch kein echtes Problem sein.

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit eine Profinet IO Communikation basiert (extends) auf UDP für ein Codesys System 3.4 am laufen. Seriell dürfte eher einfacher sein, habe ich aber seinerzeit nur auf 2.X Codesys gemacht.


----------



## Bookem (14 Januar 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass ich kaum Erfahrung mit Codesys V3 und auch nicht mit der Seriellen Kommunikation habe.
Ich habe lediglich mal eine Modbuskommunikation mittels Codesys 2.X zwischen einem Wago IPC und einem Wago-Koppler 750-841 hergestellt.
Da konnte ich aber Problemlos auf diverse Bibliotheken zugreifen.
In Codesys V3 blick ich mit dem Bibliothekenmanagment noch nicht ganz durch, da es mir so vor kommt als würden einige Library´s fehlen.(z.B. Syslibcom.lib)
Nun möchte ich über das Programm Hyperterminal ein Ascii code von meinem Pc auf mein Display senden.
Dazu müsste ich doch die Bibliothek Serial Communication nutzen und mit den FB´s Open und Read die Kommunikation herstellen.

Nur weiß ich eben nicht wie ich diese beiden FB´s aufrufen kann, da dort eine Vererbung vorliegt durch  Extends.

Ein Ausschnitt aus dem Programm kann ich nicht posten, da ich auf Grund des Problems noch nicht viel zustande gebracht habe

Über Hilfe freue ich mich


----------



## HausSPSler (15 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

am besten du schaust dir mal das Beispiel im CODESYS Store an zur seriellen Kommunikation:
http://store.codesys.com/serial-com-with-visu.html

hier gibt's ja viele Beispiel zu verschiedenen Themen ein guter Startpunkt um mit V3 sowas zu realisieren.

Grüße


----------

